# Federal 45 acp 230 gr



## jassie (Mar 12, 2012)

Hay all

For any one uses the federal 45 230 gr (from wal-mart) for range practice have you noticed any weak rds or anything?

I was asking because I noticed a few rds from two different guns where the empty barely cleared the gun and fell down on my feet.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I've shot thousands of rounnds of the stuff.
Never had a problem like you describe

AFS


----------

